# Deciding on which new boat, G3, Crestliner, Polar Kraft?



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've got it narrowed down to the G3 outfitter V177, Crestliner Kodiak 1800, or the Polar Kraft Outlander 18'. All will have a single console, with camo/ tan/green package. Boat will be used 90% for fishing and a few times a year killing birds. Trolling for walleye and jigging the rivers. Anyone have one of the following or input? I'm pretty much buying site unseen since no one really has the boat I specifically want so it's gotta be built.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been impressed with the quality of my buddies PolarKraft. Dont think you could go wrong with any of them


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I love Crestliners durability.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I love Crestliners durability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I know Crestliner's are all-welded hull's. Not sure about the others?


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

G3 is riveted, I'm not sure on the Polar Kraft yet.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Leaning toward the yamaha over the mercury


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

bumpin01 said:


> Leaning toward the yamaha over the mercury


I went on a charter trip out of St Pete last month and I probably counted 20 Yamaha for every 1 Mercury in the marina. It was crazy. I've never had an issue with the Yamaha 4-stroke's I've ran.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I forgot you had to get Mercurys on Crestliners any more. Yea, that would be a deal breaker. Hard to beat a Yamaha 4 stroke. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

ESOX said:


> I forgot you had to get Mercurys on Crestliners any more. Yea, that would be a deal breaker. Hard to beat a Yamaha 4 stroke.
> I found a dealer that can give me a yamaha with the crestliner
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I can get a yamaha on the crestliner


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

bumpin01 said:


> I can get a yamaha on the crestliner


You can get an Evinrude on a Crestliner at Lockeman's Hardware and boats in Detroit. I pick mine up in a week or so.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Yamaha all the way.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffryg (Dec 4, 2003)

Frank said:


> You can get an Evinrude on a Crestliner at Lockeman's Hardware and boats in Detroit. I pick mine up in a week or so.


My trailer and engine (2012 Etec 150hp) were purchased from them. Love the engine; six flawless seasons. I'm up for the 2nd scheduled three year maintenance this spring. Excellent dealer, they'd be my choice for a Crestliner.
Note: prior to this I had a Yamaha 225hp four stroke (2002) which was a really good engine, seven boating seasons, no complaints. Big plus for the Evinrude is the ease of maintenance and winterizing.


Sent from my SM-T580 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

bumpin01 said:


> I can get a yamaha on the crestliner


That would give you a very sweet setup!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

bumpin01 said:


> Leaning toward the yamaha over the mercury


I will never buy another Mercury.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like my Alumacraft Trophy! I have a Yamaha 4 stroke on it and have been very happy with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well narrowed down between the crestliner and the g3. Both boats are damn near the same price. ....hmm


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

bumpin01 said:


> Well narrowed down between the crestliner and the g3. Both boats are damn near the same price. ....hmm


I would go Crestliner. If the g3 is riveted, I wouldn't even hesitate. Good luck with whatever you finally decide on.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Crestliner has a great warranty on their welded hull. I would go Crestliner with either a Yamaha or the Evinrude.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

UBDSLO1 said:


> I will never buy another Mercury.


I just bought one last year.
But it was used.
And it was made by Yamaha.
So I took it. LOL
I'm with you, no more Mercurys in my fleet.


----------

